# Barcelona Aire



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Is this the only Aire in Barcelona? Has anyone stayed there? Is it safe & secure?

There is a fully serviced camping car parking at the entrance of Barcelona (Ronda Litoral Exit 24 Diagonal Mar) that for just 17 Euros per day you can have your camping car secured. The area is called the Forum.

I got it of the Barcelona.com website. 

Many thanks

Arizona


----------



## Photag (May 27, 2008)

Stayed there last year. It is safe and secure with bus service into the city


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

That's great, thank you. Do you remember what bus and where in the city it goes from? My husband is flying in the evening I plan to park up with the children and has to find us! 

Regards

Arizona


----------



## Photag (May 27, 2008)

Shall look through my notes, but please don't hold your breath.

regards,guyH


----------



## Photag (May 27, 2008)

*camp site nr Barcelona*

http://www.barcelonayellow.com/bcn/accommodation/camping-barcelona/Ttres-estrellas

This page will give you details on bus service , etc


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

We stayed there in 2007 for a three day stop in Barcelona (you need that long to do it justice!).

It's just an area at one end of a large lorry park (the front end) but marked off for motorhomes with hook up, water, disposal etc. in a built up area so it depends what you are used to staying on. However, within about five minutes walk is a Metro station - El Maresme Forum - that takes you right into the heart of the city very quickly for not much money. Can't remember what we paid but I think we got a three day ticket.

In these big cities we always tend to get the two day open top bus ticket (usually about 18 euro one day and 21 for two or something like that.) First day just sit on it and go all the way round and get your bearings about what you want to see and where it is. Second day do the hop on and hop off bit at your chosen spots.

Barcelona is probably our number one European city so far but Seville was close behind if you are ever further over that way. Mind you, we have dozens left to do so who knows which is best!

Regards

Brian


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*barcelona aire*

hi,

we stopped there in april,now gone up to 30 euro,s,but we thought it was well worth the money,because you are only five min,s from the tram into the city,you can walk down the front,would take you about 35mins to the start of la rambia,and behind the parking is the sea,and the beach.

it really is only a large lorry park,but the showers were piping hot,and of course there is toilets,etc,and the guys on the gate were really helpful. when we were there, about another 15 vans overnighted.

just be careful what time you park,because its for 24 hours,not per day,we got there in the early evening,had the evening in the city,and the following day,went all over on the tram,back for 6pm,cup of coffee and out of the gate with 10 mins to spare.............

mags


----------



## aivlys (May 1, 2005)

We did Barcelona a couple of years back, thoroughly enjoyed it but we stayed about an hour out of the city with a bus service just outside the campsite. Interestingly we were able to get on the bus as we were the 1st stop into town but the closer we got to the town the bus became quite full, refusing to stop to pick up any more passengers. The bus only ran once per hour so potentially, the closer you are to the town the less likely you are to be able to get the bus. We went in August so it would have been a peak time. Watch out for the gypsies near the Olympic stadium, they were very nice but managed to relieve us of our money without our knowing it until some 2 hours later when we stopped for lunch. Hope you have a nice time.


----------

